# [SOLVED] Very slow internet connection with Windows 7



## vlad_curtean (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I don't know what to make of this because I scan my computer with Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware (both downloaded from download.com) every day and the only way to speed up is to revert to an earlier point with the recovery tool from HP. I'm also getting a very quick connection just after I've rebooted my laptop. Things take very long to load as well. The thing that gets me though is that it's not everything on the computer that acts this slow it's anything internet related like firefox and downloading that's extremely slow. Everything else is still running very well and quick. If you've got any tips please let me know.

Vlad


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

Hello,

It sounds like you have some things running on startup that don't need to be. When you have it running slowly, use this utility and run tasks #5, 6 and 9: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!184.entry

Also, if you don't mind, download and run *AutoRuns* from here: http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Once it loads completely, click *File*>*Save...* and save it to the *Support *folder that the utility above makes on the Desktop, then zip it all up and attach it to your next post.


----------



## vlad_curtean (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

DT Roberts,


I'm sorry for the slow reply.

Here's the zipped file you had asked for.


Thanks

Vlad


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

Not a slow reply at all - actually, faster than most.

Before we continue, however, I have to ask that you remove *uTorrent* as it is against the rules of the forum to help users with P2P programs installed: http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## vlad_curtean (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

No problem I have just removed it.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

Thank you for complying with the rules.

I see quite a few things that could be the culprit:

1. *BlueSoleil VoIP* - Does it run automatically on start-up?
2. *Sidebar* - What widgets do you have installed?
3. *DropBox* - Online backup could definitely be causing the speed decrease, especially if it runs automatically.

Uninstall *Registry Booster*; registry cleaners cause more damage than they do good. Finally, I suggest that you drop *SUPERAntiSpyware* as A/v could be the cause as well and replace it with *Microsoft Security Essentials*: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

I suggest that you disable all startup programs to see if any of them are the culprit. Click *Start*>type *msconfig*>right-click>*Run as administrator*. In the resulting window, click *Diagonstic startup* then *OK*. Restart the computer and use it normally. Let us know whether you still get the speed increase or not.


----------



## vlad_curtean (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

DTRoberts,

Ok so I've gone through and disabled all programs from starting up automatically. Unfortunately doing so has disabled almost everything including the graphics card, audio and wifi. It did seem to run very smooth even though I couldn't connect to the internet which was my main issue. So I had to get back to the normal startup so I clicked: Click Start>type msconfig>right-click>Run as administrator. In the resulting window, click normal startup then OK and restarted the computer and I was back to normal except the fallowing: my touch-pad scrolling wheel didn't work any longer. I ended up getting it fixed with help from here: http://www.sevenforums.com/drivers/61726-touch-pad-wheel.html. I restarted again and then it worked fine.

1. BlueSoleil VoIP - Does run automatically but I have disabled it.
2. Sidebar - I'm not sure what you mean by this so I'd like you if you would to please explain to me how to find a list of widgets and how I can go about disabling them.
3. DropBox - The program it's self does run automatically but it only actually does something when I open the folder and put something into it to sync with other computers or iPhone etc. If it's not syncing something I don't believe it's taking any bandwidth (if I'm incorrect please let me know).


I have uninstalled SUPERAntiSpyware and installed Microsoft Security Essentials (completely free) I've done a scan and it came up with nothing. I will continue to use this program.

To whom this may concern; I think that what DT Roberts was trying to say is that running too many things and allowing them to start automatically is not good and it does slow down your computer quite a bit and eat up bandwidth which was my main issue. Keep in mind that I do have 3GB of DDR 3 and a dual core 2.1 ghz processor, which isn't very fast but could be much worse which goes to show that no matter how good your computer is you still have to remember that regular maintenance is what makes it run smooth; at least that's what I got out of all of this, I did a few things like uninstalling some programs and making some changes and now I'm back to running very smooth again.

I've been able to download and stream very well and all I've done is just look at what I was running on my computer and how many of those things didn't need to run automatically or run at all (uninstalled them). Everything's running very smooth now and I think I have more tools now to ensure this doesn't happen again, and if it does I know what to do to fix it.

Thanks DT Roberts

Vlad


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*



vlad_curtean said:


> To whom this may concern; I think that what DT Roberts was trying to say is that running too many things and allowing them to start automatically is not good and it does slow down your computer quite a bit and eat up bandwidth which was my main issue. Keep in mind that I do have 3GB of DDR 3 and a dual core 2.1 ghz processor, which isn't very fast but could be much worse which goes to show that no matter how good your computer is you still have to remember that regular maintenance is what makes it run smooth; at least that's what I got out of all of this, I did a few things like uninstalling some programs and making some changes and now I'm back to running very smooth again.


That's actually not what I was getting at. I was looking for something that could potentially be eating up bandwidth, not resource-intensive programs that would be slowing the computer down.

Are you still having issues or is the connection issue getting better now that some things have been taken care of?


----------



## vlad_curtean (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

Oh it's definitely much better. I've been streaming without a hitch for about half an hour-45 minutes and it hasn't paused or stopped so I'd say it's working very well now. If anything will change i will make sure to get back to you.

Thanks again

Vlad


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Very slow internet connection with Windows 7*

Well we're glad to hear that. Thank you for posting back and come back anytime! :wave:

Devin


----------

